# dell vostro needs factory reset how do you do it on a vostro 200



## myname101 (Sep 1, 2010)

hello 
i am trying to fix my vostro 200 it is not working properly so i think i should do a factory reset soo does anyone know the numbers to do the factory reset if possiable pls help my so much on it and the things it is doing wrong is that it will not conect to the internet even though it has a wifi card and the vista side bar is compleatly white... does anyone know what to do??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum


If you have the Dell System restore ( not all Dells do ) you can use that and you will not need a install CD

http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/en/document?docid=181316

If not, You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here

You can request a replacement instalation cd here:

I would seriously consider upgradeing to Windows 7


----------

